# Realtor School



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone have a recommendation on where to study for a realtor license? I prefer classroom study over internet.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*class*

David Collins,, best there is...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.kieferseminarsfl.com/

when I got my Broker License years ago, I went to a class taught by Brian Kiefer. Great job he did, and he is who I use for me continuing ed as well.... good luck.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Gary Roland Pensacola. He was very thorough and entertaining


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Keifer Seminars of Florida.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Kiefer is who I used too, no issues at all


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I did my Associates and Brokers with Brian Kiefer. Thought he was very good.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Piggy back on this. Who has a good online course for the law section?


----------

